# 44 inch chest..



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

new ray winstone film, looks pretty good:


----------



## zimzimmer (Apr 13, 2009)

It looks incredible. The cast is really strong with John Hurt, Stephen Berkoff and Tom Wilkinson. If you haven't been to the website, you should have a look as it's a really clever idea.


----------



## JCW85 (Oct 29, 2009)

Yep I'm def interested in going to see this but the GF won't. Watched Rock n Rollar recently and thought it was a good film too.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

JCW85 said:


> Yep I'm def interested in going to see this but the GF won't. Watched Rock n Rollar recently and thought it was a good film too.


not really a suprise - t'is a lads film, none of that rom-com rubbish


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

I'll be off to see this one :thumb:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

From the writer of Sexy Beast makes this a must see film along with my heart throb of many years back Joanne Whalley.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Looks quality this doesn't it? :thumb:

<< Dude in my current avatar is in it as well it seems.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

This does look interesting. Sexy Beast - a superb (but disturbing) film.


----------



## zimzimmer (Apr 13, 2009)

Ian McShane plays a homosexual in the film Viper, so not looking as tough as he does in your Avatar.


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

Its a film on my list to see, along with The Book of Eli, Iron Man 2, Clash Of the Titans.


----------



## iainh (Jan 5, 2010)

this is also on my list of films i need to get to see - looks mint


----------



## d3m0n (Feb 19, 2007)

I watched it the other day and if anything was a little underwhelmed, i was expecting an awful lot more from it judging by the reviews i had read.

Too much over use of the C word and a bit of a weird ending....wont be getting it on DVD put it that way!

Interesting storyline and cleverly done but still only gets a 6.5/10


----------



## JCW85 (Oct 29, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> not really a suprise - t'is a lads film, none of that rom-com rubbish


Damn right.

But saying that I was forced to watch 'The Proposal' with Ryan Reynolds (legend) and Sandra Bullock (looking sooo hot for her age) not so long ago and it was actually a funny/good film


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

zimzimmer said:


> Ian McShane plays a homosexual in the film Viper, so not looking as tough as he does in your Avatar.


Does he? Damn  might be time to replace my 'Deadwood' avatar with something else then :lol:

(disclaimer: not that there's anything wrong with being homosexual of course. You have to be so careful about you say these days, don't you).


----------



## zimzimmer (Apr 13, 2009)

Of course there's nothing wrong with being gay, and he is a very talented actor.


----------



## cannockvxr (Nov 20, 2009)

absolute terrible film.... watched it on dvd, the mrs fell asleep after 15 mins and i turned it off after an hour, kept hanging on for something to happen but nothing ever did.............. really dissapointed, one of the worst films I have ever seen


----------



## robbo83 (Nov 22, 2008)

cannockvxr said:


> absolute terrible film.... watched it on dvd, the mrs fell asleep after 15 mins and i turned it off after an hour, kept hanging on for something to happen but nothing ever did.............. really dissapointed, one of the worst films I have ever seen


I totally agree utter rubbish


----------

